# Pygmy Goby?



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I went to my lfs and they had a fish called a 'pygmy freshwater goby.' The lil guy was only half an inch long. Has anyone heard of these guys? He was striped black and tan. Never seen one of them before. I'm going back to it soon, so I'll see if they still get him. If they do, I'll be bringing him home!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds like what is sold here as 'Bumblebee goby'.

Did it look like this? 

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddbal257.jpg

If so, I have kept them in the past. They are really odd little fish and I found them to be rather territorial/semi-aggressive to fish that were the same size or smaller than them.

I've found they like to position themselves as if they are dead by hanging vertically off the glass or floating along the surface. Mine nearly got scooped out a few times as its act was rather convincing.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Not that. It wasn't very yellow. Hrm. I'll try to get a picture next time.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, might not be a species that we have sold here. I'm not a huge fan of gobies (they creep me out a bit) and so the bumblebee gobies are really the only experience I have had with them.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

We took one home today! He is a dwarf pygmy goby and is one of the smallest fish in the world. Males are 1.1 cm and females are 1.5 cm. They are endangered and not commonly found. Cool!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

How sad is it that a species extinct in most of its range and critically endangered is being harvested for a person's enjoyment in a tank where it will never have a chance to reproduce . . . 
Makes you think.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

It is quite sad. I do feel bad that I can have one in a tank and there aren't any in the wild. He's quite the character tho.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you take some photos of the little guy?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well considering this is the reason for its extinction as listed by Wikipedia:



> The species is considered vanishing or extinct in the Philippines due to polluted local waters or land reclamation projects


I think it's better that as many as possible are harvested for the aquarium trade. Hopefully some fall into the hands of experienced hobbyists to ensure the continuation of the species.

Sadly for some species, their only hope for survival is the aquarium trade because of habitat destruction. This is the case for even some species of wild bettas.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I think he may be a bumblebee goby, but I don't because bumblebee gobies stick towards the bottom and he doesn't. So not sure. This is the best shot I could get of him, he won't stop moving. He's so squirmy!


----------

